

Beyond A/B testing: hypothesis testing for startups - rohitarondekar
http://rashmisinha.com/2009/09/14/beyond-ab-testing-hypothesis-testing-for-startups/

======
jdp23
An excellent way of looking at it: "The goal of the Minimum Viable Product
should be to test the founding vision or initial hypothesis. You need to be
open to different answers – the answer might be a yes, a qualified yes, or a
no. By framing the founding vision like a hypothesis, you remain open to
multiple answers."

------
btilly
But don't just have one test for your hypothesis. Have many. Seek to improve
your hypothesis.

The end result should be an organization with a theory about how it does
business. The gift that good founders have that others don't is the knowledge
of what that theory was, the key assumptions it makes, and how to tinker with
it.

[http://steveblank.com/2010/05/13/consultants-
don%E2%80%99t-p...](http://steveblank.com/2010/05/13/consultants-
don%E2%80%99t-pivot-founders-do/) describes this process very well.

------
subbu
Isn't A/B testing a micro-step of validating your hypothesis? You test your
hypothesis and you get certain results. Then you use A/B testing to fine tune
your hypothesis and test it even further. Keep tweaking them until you get
your desired results. Isn't that how is supposed to work?

